# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] UE22ES5000W Σβήνει όταν βάζω hdmi

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλησπέρα μαστοριά..έχω μια τηλεόραση lcd samsung UE22ES5000W.....είναι 22 ιντσών..στα ελληνικά παίζει μια χαρά με της ώρες πρόβλημα κανένα..αλλά όταν βάζω να παίξω ps4 σβήνει..τροφοδοσία κοίταξα μου φενετε μια χαρά μιας και παίζει στα ελληνικά..μόνο στο hdmi σβήνει...μήπως είναι το ολοκληρωμένο του hdmi?
Το πήγα στο μάστορα έβαλε ψύκτρα πάνω σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο και έπαιξε καμιά βδομάδα και τώρα ξανά τα ίδια..hdmi δεύτερο δεν εχει..έχει μόνο ένα hdmi..
Τι να κάνω που να κοιτάξω καμιά γνώμη??καποια βοήθεια??
Α και κάποιο service manual???αν υπάρχει

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Η μητρική ειναι...BN41-01798A
Τροφοδοσία ειναι...MV-0 94V-0 E88441..
Εκτός και αν κάνω λάθος αν και δεν νομίζω αυτά γραφουν πάνω στη μητρική..κανένας δεν ξέρει κάτι?? υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι και τροφοδοσία??αλλά αν ήταν αυτό δεν θα έπαιζε τα κανάλια..μόνο όταν βάζω πσ4 στο hdmi Τότες το κάνει άλλες φορές κλείνει σε 1 λεπτό άλλες φορές σε 15 λεπτά..άλλες φορές μπορεί να παίζει όλη μέρα και την άλλη να κλείνει συνέχεια..
Τουλάχιστον να μπορούσα να βρω το σχηματικό της τηλεόρασης..αν και από τη είδα στο ΝΕΤ λέει ότι είναι μόνιτορ τβ

----------


## ObsessedSnake

Phantom Pain παίζεις στο PS4;

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Κυρίως ο ανιψιός μου παίζει.παιζει fortnite... mafia 3
Grand the auto v..re4.καποια αλλά δεν τα θυμάμαι...το συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι δεν ξέρω αν το παίζει..
Τη σημασία εχει???γιατί ρωτάς??

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιώργο,
για το πρόβλημά σου θα πρότεινα τ΄ εξής :
1. για δοκιμή της μοναδικής θύρας HDMI βάζεις αντί για παιγνιδομηχανή ένα DVD Player ή ένα BLUERAY ή και μία ψηφιακή φωτογραφική μηχανή 
    και παρατηρείς αν παίζει συνεχώς κι αδιαλείπτως ταινίες ή λήψεις video και φωτογραφιών. 
2. Πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι οι παιγνιδομηχανές και τα P.C. όπως και τα LAPTOPS κουράζουν τον επεξεργαστή σ΄ αυτού του τύπου αλλά και σε 
    μεγαλύτερες σε διαστάσεις οθόνες τηλεοράσεων κι αυτός χρειάζεται κατόπιν reflow για ν΄ επανέλθει κι όχι τοποθέτηση ψήκτρας που γράφεις ότι σου έκαναν.   
Σου παραθέτω μία ιστοσελίδα όπου μπορείς να βρεις κάποια tips για τη συσκευή σου αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ εξυπηρετήσιμα :
https://elektrotanya.com/samsung_ue2.../download.html .
Εκείνο όμως που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει περισσότερο είναι το Firmware : T-MST9DEUC 1021.0 που θα το πάρεις από την ιστοσελίδα :
https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/TV...EUC10210.shtml
και που μπορείς να τ΄ εγκαταστήσεις τοποθετώντας τ΄ αρχείο T-MST9DEUC_ENG.exe σ΄ ένα άδειο memory stick και βάζοντάς το στη θύρα USB 
της τηλεόρασής σου, ακολουθώντας προσεκτικά όλα τα βήματα *O*n*S*creen*D*isplay, μήπως με το Update αυτό επανέλθει ή TV όσον αφορά την HDMI 
θύρα της.
Αυτό βέβαια έχει ρίσκο όσον αφορά την πιθανή επαναρύθμιση ορισμένων παραμέτρων της συσκευής και την επανεύρεση και τοποθέτηση σε ΛΙΣΤΑ 
των λαμβανομένων στη περιοχή σου τηλεοπτικών σταθμών.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα.... αναβάθμιση σε τηλεόραση δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το κάνω..μην την χαλάσω περισσότερο...αυτό όμως που αξίζει να πω..είναι ότι πριν δύο μήνες που άνοιξα το θέμα άνοιξα την τηλεόραση τη ζεστανα λίγο πάνω στο ολοκληρωμένο που τοποθέτησε ο τεχνικός την ψυκτρα και από τότε δούλεψε μια χαρά...σήμερα όμως μου ξανά κάνει το ίδιο πρόβλημα..δηλαδή με το ζεσταμα του ολοκληρωμένου-μητρικης η τηλεόραση δούλεψε μια χαρά για δύο μήνες...και σήμερα ξανά χάλασε...μάλλον αρχίσω και πιστεύω ότι θέλει αλλαγή το συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο.. δυστυχώς όμως δεν έχω σταθμό κολλήσεις smd και ούτε έχω πείρα σε αλλαγή smd αντικειμενον....θα προσπαθήσω να τη ξανά ζεστάνω λίγο να δουλέψει άλλες δύο μηνες μέχρι να πάρουμε μια καινούργια να ησυχάσουμε

----------


## Papas00zas

ΔΕΝ θες καινούρια τηλεόραση(παρότι αυτές και τα βεστελόμπαζα τις έχω για τέρμα άχρηστες) αλλά είτε reflow είτε στη χειρότερη reballing.
Και τα 2 όμως θέλουν εξοπλισμό. 
Έχε υπόψην επίσης ότι η μεγάλη ανάλυση ζεσταίνει περισσότερο επεξεργαστή και λοιπά συνεργαζόμενα.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Το θέμα ξέρεις ποιο είναι??ότι το ολοκληρωμένο δεν είναι του στυλ που έχει τα πινέλα από κάτω για να μιλήσουμε για reballing.αλλα έχει τα πινέλα στα πλαϊνά δηλαδή είναι ολοκληρωμένο smd οκ αλλά με πριν στα πλαϊνά εξωτερικά..όχι κάτω απτό ολοκληρωμένο..
Αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι και πάλι αυτό που λες.. ξεκόλλημα καθάρισμα και ξανά κολλημα... Δεν έχω και τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία..αύριο θα της τραβήξω πάλι μια θέρμανση με το πιστόλι και ότι γίνει..

----------


## biomed

ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία απο το ολοκληρωμένο που ζεσταίνεις

----------


## Papas00zas

> Το θέμα ξέρεις ποιο είναι??ότι το ολοκληρωμένο δεν είναι του στυλ που έχει τα πινέλα από κάτω για να μιλήσουμε για reballing.αλλα έχει τα πινέλα στα πλαϊνά δηλαδή είναι ολοκληρωμένο smd οκ αλλά με πριν στα πλαϊνά εξωτερικά..όχι κάτω απτό ολοκληρωμένο..
> Αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι είναι και πάλι αυτό που λες.. ξεκόλλημα καθάρισμα και ξανά κολλημα... Δεν έχω και τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία..αύριο θα της τραβήξω πάλι μια θέρμανση με το πιστόλι και ότι γίνει..


Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση τα πράγματα είναι κάπως πιο εύκολα μάλλον.Σε χειριστήριο samsung είχα κολλήσει το ολοκληρωμένο με κανονικό κολλητήρι και έστρωσε (βέβαια εκεί το χειριστήριο είχε φάει άσχημο πέσιμο).ΔΕΝ μπορώ να το πω με σιγουριά αλλά ΙΣΩΣ να στρώνει και έτσι.Χωρίς φωτογραφία όμως δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τίποτα σίγουρο.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Ιδού ο συνήθης ύποπτος..σας παραθέτω το ολοκληρωμένο που ζεσταίνω  και λύνετε προσωρινά το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό που φοράει τη ψυκτρα πάνω..
Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω το νούμερο του ολοκληρωμένου..
Πρόλαβε ο τεχνικός να βάλει τη ψυκτρα πάνω και έτσι δεν έγραψα τον αριθμό...
IMG_20181022_122826.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

Κλασική παλιο (n)samsung....ζεματάνε τα ολοκληρωμένα και τσιγκουνευόμαστε την ψύκτρα....

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> Κλασική παλιο (n)samsung....ζεματάνε τα ολοκληρωμένα και τσιγκουνευόμαστε την ψύκτρα....


Αυτό με είπε και ο τεχνικός..δεν βάζουνε λέει επίτηδες ψυκτρα για να χαλάνε..ε και που βάλαμε την ψυκτρα πάνω πάλι τα ίδια.. μάλλον θέλει αλλαγή ...

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Γιώργο,
προκειμένου να ψάχνεις τ΄ ολοκληρωμένο που κάλυψε ο τεχνικός με ψήκτρα και να τ΄ αντικαθιστάς με όποιο κόστος
έχει μπορείς να πάρεις με 45€ συμπεριλαμβανομένων των μεταφορικών από Αγγλία μεταχειρισμένη τη main board.
Ρίξε μία ματιά στην ιστοσελίδα https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAIN-BOAR...em25e5e5ca42:g: I78AAOSwXrdaFsKM:rk:2:pf:0
κι ίσως βρεις λύση στο πρόβλημά σου.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

